# Polynesian Bake



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/4 cup of lemon juice
1/4 cup of apricot preserves
1 tblsp prepared mustard
1/4 tsp pepper
1 fresh pineapple
1 12 oz can of spam cut into 7 slices
dried apricots
maraschino cherries
mushrooms


Heat oven to 350 degs. In a small bowl combine lemon juice, preserves, mustard and pepper, stir to blend. With a sharp knife, halve the pineapple, cutting through foliage and fruit. Cut flesh away from skin and slice croswise to yield 6 slices. Use reamining pineapple half in fresh fruit salad or serve fresh pineapple with other meals. Alternate pineapple slices with spam to form a loaf and place in halved pineapple. Brush with apricot mixture and bake for 30-35mins or unitl heated through. brush with marinade every 15mins. garnish with dried apricots, maraschino cherries and fluted mushrooms.


----------

